# How to start up screen printing business?



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Guys, I am planning to start up my T-shirt Printing business, but I was hesitant to do it. Can I get any advise or tips, on how did you start up your printing business? Thanks a lot


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Boss Mac said:


> Hi Guys, I am planning to start up my T-shirt Printing business, but I was hesitant to do it. Can I get any advise or tips, on how did you start up your printing business? Thanks a lot


Would help if you posted this in a more appropriate section. You posted this in the "help desk" section of the forum. This one deals with issues pertaining to the forum site itself.


----------



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Mtnview said:


> Would help if you posted this in a more appropriate section. You posted this in the "help desk" section of the forum. This one deals with issues pertaining to the forum site itself.


Ow thank you John. By the way, what section is appropriate for this? Sorry I'm new in forum.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Maybe the General T-shirt Selling section or TF Lounge.


----------



## Boss Mac (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank You John!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If you, or someone else, creates a post in the wrong section of the forum, please hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us. We'll move it to the most appropriate section.

DO NOT create a new identical post in a different section. Duplicate discussions are hard to keep up with and counterproductive for other members who are trying to help


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Mark, I recommend getting a copy of Scott Fresner's book How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit. It has a lot of great information on how to get started, including information on shirt decoration techniques, marketing and selling, and setting up the business itself. In the back it has an extensive listing of suppliers. You can get it from his website, T-Biz Network.


----------



## Preston (Mar 21, 2006)

Agree on getting the "How to Print T-Shirts for Fun and Profit" book. It is a good read and will help you understand the business lingo. However it will not teach you how to print t-shirts. 

Read the book then start asking questions. If you still want to give it a go then put a budget together. Then double it. And then ask more questions.


----------

